#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  any ideas?

## joker515

i have always seen and felt things a little differently than other people do. 
i sense things that others don't.
recently i found a couple friends that are the same as me, and thats when the trouble began.

in a "state park" there seems to be a very powerful force, whatever it is it is not only effecting the weather, but follows me anytime i go to investigate.
the others feel it to, something bad seems to be coming to a head. i mentioned this to a friend of mine who revealed to me that they know alot about the occult, and their group has been feeling it too. 

the park has limestone/sandstone cliffs, and a river running through it, many many many people claim it is haunted, but i believe that there is outside influence instead of the poor ghosts that have inhabited it for a long time. does anyone have any ideas what could be causing these things?

----------


## Cartoon Character

Bad Feng Shui and you're sensing the sha qi.

----------


## joker515

can that follow you out of the area?

----------


## Cartoon Character

It depends. Usually not, as it's basically "dead" or stagnating/decaying energy that is around a particular location (and sometimes person or object). However, some places that are full of sha qi like graveyards, for example, can be pretty thick, and we can take some of this with us if we're not careful.

----------


## Salamander

You mentioned sha qi being strong in a area like a graveyard,does this mean that it is similar to death energy used by a necromancer or is it a different concept altogether.

----------


## ChaosWolf8000

I'm curious to know what state park it is? Maybe id come by to the park n see if I find something  :Smile:

----------

